

The Generosity Experiment - bobf
http://www.ted.com/talks/sasha_dichter.html

======
bobf
I love ideas that can shift a paradigm. Adding the idea of "impact investing"
as a missing stage between philanthropy and traditional investments, seems
like it could do just that.

